
TSMC Thinks IT Can Uphold Moore’s Law for Decades - walkingolof
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/09/13/tsmc-thinks-it-can-uphold-moores-law-for-decades/
======
Traster
Can't help but think the way that Wong is talking is just a bastardisation of
Moore's law. I know everytime it comes up we have a bit of a kerfuffle around
what Moore's law really states, but the technologies being described here
essentially say the transistors are going to stay the same but we'll scale
down all the peripherals. This may be a functionally good future for the
industry but it's really not Moore's law.

~~~
Smithalicious
I feel like at this point the term "Moore's law" has degraded so much as to
mean "things will get better at a pretty fast rate"

------
tyingq
If you consider other factors, there is a reasonable case that Moore's law
isn't as directly correlated with end user experience as it used to be.

Single thread performance is flattening out: [https://semiengineering.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/Rambu...](https://semiengineering.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/Rambus-AI-memory-systems-fig1.jpg)

And, there's also the "good enough" angle. At least for desktops, laptops, and
phones, people are upgrading less often. What they have is good enough for a
longer time period. Lower demand, I assume, would eventually affect the pace
of innovation.

------
travisporter
The article describes mostly new materials and manufacturing techniques. I
don’t think I.T. should be capitalized.

